
Elon Musk says he’s ‘going offline’ after questioning Twitter - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/2019/11/01/elon-musk-says-going-offline-questioning-twitter/40527783/
======
justanotherhn
I hope he stays away from Twitter and only lets a PR team tweet his stuff.
Twitter is a very toxic place.

------
paulpauper
he does this at least 3 times a year

------
kbos87
Reminds me of my inept in-law who just can’t help himself but to say whatever
is on his mind on Twitter. If Elon follows a similar trajectory he’ll be back
in a month.

------
mdorazio
Pretty transparent move in response to the whole cave diver defamation lawsuit
situation, but I don't believe Elon will stay off tiwtter (even though he
really needs to, or at a minimum needs a PR person to OK his tweets). He's
addicted to it the same way Trump is.

~~~
subtlemetaphor
>He's addicted to it the same way Trump is.

I'm not so sure about that. Musk's social-media posts have typically been of
the "this is cool stuff I'm interested in or am working on" sort, not
political self-aggrandizement. He may simply be coming to terms with the idea
that Twitter is not right place, for either formatting or typical-audience
reasons, for the sort of in-depth engineering discussions he seems to enjoy.

